# Safe grout to use with snakes/FROGS?



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking for specific brands of grout that can be used in an enclosure with frogs specifically, but safe for other reptiles/snakes as well. Needs to be a grout that can be wet/humid as well without causing issues.

Would prefer something I don't have to seal as I'm trying to set rocks/stones into a surface.


----------



## Sunnyfront (Apr 27, 2012)

Ive just made a rockwall myself and used just dunlop grout. you do know grout is already waterproof sort of so just getting a bit of water on it is fine man when your doing 2-3 coats of grout it will be fine man


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I know it is but at the same time as it will be a frog tank with possible running water later there could be areas of shallow standing water that doesn't evaporate fully. I want to make sure that 1. I wont ruin the grout and 2. there are no chemicals within the grout that could leech into the water or cause issues for the frogs (since they can absorb EVERYTHING through their skin.


----------



## Sunnyfront (Apr 27, 2012)

why dont you just seal the grout areas you know are going to form standing water? that would be your best shot. you have to remember grout is a powder to start and will hold chemicals that every brand will have in it to be able to form the substance.


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

True, but by that same regard so does resin, though polyurethane resin is non toxic once it's had enough time to cure fully. I may pop down to the local tile shop and see if anyone there has ideas, but hoping someone on here has a bit of experience with grouts/tiles in wet enclosures. =)


----------



## Kc_read (Apr 27, 2012)

grout is purified before its packaged etc so it wont leach chemicals. Also just grab waterbased sealer and seal it. the problem with not sealing it is it absorbs water and becomes brittle and mouldy. Think about it would you want grout in your kitchens and bathrooms leeching dangorous chemicls into your houslehold, besides that australiain standards come into play so dont stress its probably edible to a certain extent


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Mmm. Grout. Sprinkle it on my salad! Extra roughage. *cough*

Thanks! That's a very good point, and a waterbased sealer will generally be fairly safe overall as well. Got a bit of research to do now.


----------



## TreeHugger (Apr 27, 2012)

I just covered paint in a enclosure using a water proofing paint stuff from bunnings (called pond seal I think) and its recommended for fish ponds ect, so non-toxic. Easy as to apply. $20 Bargin!
Could just paint over whatever grout you use to seal it in?

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Sunnyfront (Apr 27, 2012)

yer try that and do some research on the net i want to see this rockwall when its done!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 27, 2012)

Clear pondtite for any area that will have constant moisture. Check the bondall website for the material safety data sheet. Set you rocks into the grout then seal the whole lot (multiple coats as per directions.
I'd be more concerned about nasty bacteria growing in the unsealed grout than nasties leeching out of the grout. 
Check the unsealed grout around your sink, can get pretty yuk if you look close even when cleaner regularly


----------



## wasgij (Apr 28, 2012)

for frogs try this... its what I use. Polyurethane expanda foam, cover it completely with black silicone and then before dry cover it in dry coco-peat or a peat moss mix. All are completely harmless to frogs and reptiles. I'm just about to finish another 2 background walls for my frogs using this method.


----------

